# Too closely related?



## IndianRose (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a female who is only 1 right now, but will be having her prelims soon and I plan on all the other pertinent testing to be done at the age of 2, as suggested. I plan on getting a pup from the same breeder, a male, in the fall, who I also plan on doing all the proper testing at the times required. This male will be a nephew - different litters but mothers will be full sisters & sire has no genetic ties at all. Both his sire & dam are in excellent health and have had all testing done as well. If all testing of both my male and female are excellent, and both have earned things like CGC, public access testing, CD, can they be bred together? Or are they considered too closely related? Sorry for the long, confusing post, but I just want to do this right. Thanks, in advance, for your expertise and advice.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

without a pedigree you can't give good advice

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/163886-iceberg-breeders.html


----------



## IndianRose (Jun 11, 2013)

carmspack said:


> without a pedigree you can't give good advice
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/163886-iceberg-breeders.html


I can provide my girl's pedigree and the pedigree of the sire & dam of my upcoming puppy. Will that help? Dam & Sire's OFA results haven't been posted yet.... and Dita & pup will have their's before I breed. But so far, there have been positive results in both lines  I know that is extremely important. As a kid, my parents got me a GSD and the poor boy ended up with severe HD by the time he was 7  I will not breed if thereis any chance of putting any dogs through that

Dita:
Storm Front's Gräfin Dita von Strait
My soon puppy's Sire:
Kaiser Von Haus Triplett
My soon puppy's Dam:
The Miller's Dutchess Alina

Thanks again! I really appreciate this advice!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like to know an experts opinion on this post? Would this pairing be to closely related? 

OP, since you are buying both dogs from the same breeder, have you asked their thoughts on the pairing? What did the breeder have to say?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes, they CAN be bred. I think you are asking the wrong question though. 

And this might sound harsh. But until you know the right questions to ask, breeding should be the last thing on your mind.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Yes, they CAN be bred. I think you are asking the wrong question though.
> 
> And this might sound harsh. But until you know the right questions to ask, breeding should be the last thing on your mind.


I agree. And you mention "public access testing" as a measure of how breed worthy they are. Do you realize that public access training is for service dogs only? Unless you are disabled and you are training them to be service dogs, you should not be doing public access training.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you talked to your breeder about the pairing - she should know the lines best and what recessives might be brought forward. At least one would hope.

There is ALWAYS a chance you could produce a puppy with bad hips/elbows etc. Its in the breed and very real, even two dogs who test perfect can produce a dog who isn't. Do a full spectrum of health test and make sure you know the lines and what they can produce.

Also - what are you hoping to produce from the breeding? What are you hoping to "set" in your pups that is coming through on the dams side?

The titles you described are not considered breed worthiness tests IMO, but having titles also doesn't prove "worthiness" either.

Sounds like there will be many late nights of reading in your future


----------

